# FL : looking for rat



## AlfredosMommie (May 1, 2012)

Hi, I have an older male, needs a friend! Looking for young / baby male rat. DAYTONA / NEW SMYRNA surrounding area! Thanks!!!


----------



## moongate (Mar 12, 2012)

Here is a link to some rescues in your state, there was also a Craigslist listing in the Wesley Chapel area but I don't know how old they are.

http://rodent.rescueshelter.com/Florida

http://www.alrrats.com/ <--a Central Florida Rattery (there was one in Clearwater but I guess they moved to West virginia?)

(I am bored at work and figured I'd try to help out some fellow forum members)


----------



## AlfredosMommie (May 1, 2012)

Hey thanks!! But I don't think any of those places are near me lol, thanks for this website though!!


----------



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

http://orlando.craigslist.org/pet/3032985850.html
email her, she offered to give me a baby rat for free.


----------



## moongate (Mar 12, 2012)

No worries. Hopefully you find that special someone for your ratty!


----------

